# Beginner's bow?



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking into getting a used bow for myself as my brother just purchased several hundred acres up in hill country and wants me to hunt with him. I found a Browning F5 Tornado very reasonably priced but was wondering what other brands of bows you would reccommend to a new hunter with a $300 budget? My brother shoots Mathews but I don't want to drop that type of money until I get my feet wet and arrows bloody.....

P.S. I am 5'7" with a 27" draw


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

M2F...check your PM


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Miles2Fish said:


> I am looking into getting a used bow for myself as my brother just purchased several hundred acres up in hill country and wants me to hunt with him. I found a Browning F5 Tornado very reasonably priced but was wondering what other brands of bows you would reccommend to a new hunter with a $300 budget? My brother shoots Mathews but I don't want to drop that type of money until I get my feet wet and arrows bloody.....
> 
> P.S. I am 5'7" with a 27" draw


If you want a great bow which will last you for quite a while, I highly suggest saving just a bit more and look into picking up a used Bowtech Equalizer. With your draw length you will be able to use every bit of the length for it, and get as much velocity as some way more expensive bows.

Look at this one, 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1233079

My hunting bud and his wife both shoot them. He is getting 260fps at 57# with a 420gr Easton 400 FMJ. This is plenty for anything your going to shoot in Texas, and most anywhere else.

Look around in the shops and get a good idea of what you want, then search through the classifieds of archery pages like the one above. There are LOTS of great bows out there for sale, and folks like to change out with the introduction of every new speed this or that that comes along. Fast is fine, but you give up something to get it.

I would suggest looking at and shooting all you can get your hands on before buying. Even if you set in a budget you have an idea of what you really want. Remember once you buy at one price your probably not going to get your cash back out of it when you trade up.

Other than them, if you want new I highly suggest looking into the Diamond line as well, they are very user friendly, quality made, and priced pretty decent.

Good luck,


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm a fan of Martin bows. You can probably find a great deal on a used Bengal or Cheetah. There is some pretty good deals on ebay right now.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Found an Evotech Impact 31" for a great price. Anyone shot one? I know they have a lifetime warranty and are made out of Conroe. have read good things about them on other forums.......


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Personally never heard of them but that isn't saying a whole lot. From the looks of their page they sound like a stand up company.

Not sure whats going on with them right now however after reading this,
http://www.jbrwebdesign.com/evotekbows/faq.html

Hope you enjoy your bow. I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I have one on the classifieds that is like new and would work well for you. If interested I would negotiate price some.


----------

